# كيف تعيش حياتك في المسيح



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (19 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الثلوث المقدس
الآب والأبن والروح القدس
اله واحد
امين ​
اخواتي واخواني اعضاء المنتدي الاعزاء لقد كانت بداياتي في هذا المنتدي كشخص تائه في دروب الحياة يبحث عن وطنا وراعيا صالحا يرمي عليه هموم ايامه ولياليها الشتوية الطويلة الباردة والموحشة والتي لا تتغير احوالها وصفاتها مع تغير الفصول فهي هي سواءا شتاءا او ربيعا او صيفا او خريفا ولذلك فلقد لقبت نفس في اولى مشاركاتي بالمنتدي بلقب وجدته مناسبا لحالتي الا وهو *( الباحث عن الراعي الصالح )* مع العلم انني كنت اعلم من هو سلفا حتي اكتشفت في اثناء رحلتي البحثية هذه انني لست انا الذي ابحث عن كي اصل اليه وانما علمت انه هو من كان يحرك في داخلي ووجداني رغبة البحث هذه ويحفزني ويدفعني نحوه بحب ولهفة وكأنها لهفة حبيب مشتاق الى حبيبه علمت ذلك عندما قرأت كلمته عندما قال *( لستم انتم الذين اخترتموني وانما ان الذي اخترتكم )* هنالك علمت انه لا يجوز لى ان انسب الفضل في العثور عليه الى نفسي وانما الفضل كل الفضل له هو وما انا الا ملبي لدعوته كما تذكرت رده على بطرس عندما اعترف به بطرس قائلا *( انت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي ) فأجابه يسوع وقال له : طوبي لك يا سمعان بن يونا إن لحما ودما لم يعلن لك لكن ابي الذي في السماوات **)* متي 16 : 16 - 17 اذا فهو الذي اعلني وارشدني الى طريقه كخروف ضال وسط البرية ناداه راعيه وارشده الى الانضمام الى قطعانه وها انا اخيرا قد وجدت الراعي الصالح ولكن السؤال الذي اخذ يلح بداخلي بعد تجاوز هذه المرحلة هو *( ها انا قد وجدته ولكن ماذا بعد كيف اعيش حياتي في المسيح ؟ )* واعتقد ان هذا السؤال يتردد كثيرا على السنة معظم ان لم يكن كل العابرين امثالى الذين قد تضطرهم ظروفهم في عدم الذهاب الى كنيسة وتعلم ومعرفة تعاليم وطقوس العبادات في المسيحية فهناك الكثير والكثير من علامات الاستفهام تراود اذهانهم كيف *يصلون ؟* *يصومون ؟* *ما هي الاعياد ؟* *ما هو الاعتراف ؟* *التناول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* الكثير من الاسئلة التي يجب ان يعرفها كل عابر حتي لا يشعر بالفرق بينه وبين اي مسيحي المولد وكذلك حتي يعرف حقا 
*( كيف يعيش حياته في المسيح ؟ )* 
لذلك انا ومن خلال هذا الموضوع سوف اقوم بالاسئلة *( وهذه دعوي لكل العابرين لطرح اسئلتهم واستفساراتهم ايضا )* عن هذه الشعائر وارجوا من الاعضاء او الاباء الكهنه *( ان وجدوا ... وإلا فانني ارجوا تطرح عليهم تلك الاسئلة كما يؤخذ رايهم في الاجوبة )*ان يجاوبوا علي تلك الاستفسارات حتي يكونوا بالفعل مبشرين بكلمة المسيح ومعلنين عن تعاليمه 
*ملحوظتان :* *اولا :* لا اريد اجابات اجتهادية لشخص مسيحي يمارس تلك الشعائر ولكني اريدها من شخص يجاوب حسب تعاليم الكنيسة والانجيل وبطريقة بسيطة ووافية فهذه ليست مسابقة للاجوبه وانما هي اظهار طريق المسيح لاشخاص على اول الطريق 
*ثانيا :* ارجو من المشرفين على المنتدي مراعاة فلترت الاجوبه وعدم السماح لاي شخص غير متخصص يجاوب على الاسئلة بطريقة تربك او تجعل هناك لبس على العابرين ​

والان اسمحوا لي بان اطرح اول اسئلتي او فالنقل استفساراتي وهي عن اهم شيء واخطر شيء في اي ديانه الا وهي الصلاة 

*ماهي الصلاة في المسيحية ؟ *​
*كيفيتها ؟ *​
*الفرق بين الصلاة في الكنيسة والصلاة في البيت اوالعمل الخ ؟*​
*ما هي مواعيد وايام اقامة القداسات في الكنيسة ؟ ولماذا هناك كنائس لا تقيمها بشكل يومي وكنائس تقام فيها القداسات يوميا ؟*​
*هذا ما تيسر لي السؤال عنه ولكم جزيل الشكر *
*سلام ونعمة المسيح لكم :yaka:*​​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 سبتمبر 2011)

عزيزي : اقرأ المواضيع المثبتة هنا : http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=9

ولي عودة ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 سبتمبر 2011)

وإقرأ هذا الموضوع : 			 			 			كيف أؤمن بالمسيح؟


----------



## النهيسى (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*متابع*​


----------



## السـامرية (19 سبتمبر 2011)

_*متابعة
*_​


----------



## bob (19 سبتمبر 2011)

> *ماهي الصلاة في المسيحية ؟ *​


*الصلاة في المسيحية ليست فرض و انما علاقة شركة بيننا و بين ربنا يسوع و علاقة حب و جسر به نصل اليه فيه نتكلم معه و نحدثه عن همومنا قبل افراحنا اب حنون يسمعك و يرسل لك تعزيات في صلاتك ايضا و لايتركك حزين و متي ساله تلاميذه ان يعلمهم الصلاة قال لهم " متي صليت فقول ابانا الذي في السموات......" ابانا !!!!! مع اعجب علاقتنا به في الصلاة كالابن الذي يرتمي في احضان ابيه و هو قال " تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين و ثقيلي الاحمال و انا اريحكم " و " ان نسيت الام رضيعها انا لا انساكم" و " نقشتكم علي كفي " و قيل في المزامير " من اجل شقاء المساكين و تنهد البائسين الان اقوم يقول الرب اصنع الخلاص علانية"
** "و كل ما تطلبونه في الصلاة مؤمنين تنالونه" (مت 21 : 22)
والقادر ان يفعل فوق كل شيء اكثر جدا مما نطلب او نفتكر بحسب القوة التي تعمل فينا اشعياء 58: 9
ان سألتم شيئا باسمي فاني افعله يوحنا 11: 42
انا اجبت بايجاز شديد علي اول سؤال في انتظار باقي الاخوة للاجابة علي نفس السؤال و عند اكتفائك باجابة اول سؤال اخبرنا لكي ننتقل الي السؤال التالي حتي لا نشتت الرد علي كل سؤال
اتمني اني اكون افدتك و لي عودة ......*


----------



## happy angel (20 سبتمبر 2011)

* 
 ماهي الصلاة في المسيحية ؟   




الصلاه فى المسيحيه هى صله حقيقيه وعلاقه محبه وشركه روحيه مع الله ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح فهى ليست بأى حال من الاحوال فرضا واجبا يؤديه الانسان فأذا اداه الانسان فقد وفى الفرض حقه واكمله. اما الصلاه الحقيقيه فهى علاقه حيه تنبع من قلب الانسان فتكون صلاته أنما نتيجه هذه العلاقه الصادقه القلبيه بين الله والانسان لذلك فالفرق كبير بين الصلاه من القلب وبين الفرض فمن يؤدى الصلاه كفرض خوفا من غضب الله واسترضاء لوجهه فيمتلأ قلب الانسان بعبوديه الخوف من السيد. اما من يمارس الصلاه المسيحيه فأنه يمارس علاقه قلبيه هادفه مع الله خاليه من عبوديه الخوف والشك كما هو مكتوب((أذا لم تأخذوا روح العبوديه ايضا للخوف بل أخذتم روح التبنى الذى به نصرخ يا ابا الاب))لذلك فصلاه المسيحى الحقيقى تقوده الى شركه تلذذ مع الله فتصبح حياته كلها صلاه يمارسها بروح البنوه والمحبه فيتصل بالأب السماوى فى كل حين فتسمو حياته وتتقدس وتتطهر وتمتلئ من معرفه مشيئه الله فى كل حكمه وفهم روحى وعلاقه البنوه والمحبه فى قلب المؤمن تطرح الخوف الى الخارج وتعطى الانسان ثقه وفرحا وانتظارا فى صلاته والصلاه المسيحيه الحقيقيه فهى عمل الله السرى فى قلب الانسان فى علاقه خاصه بينه وبين ابيه السماوى.

وهذه هى معنى الصلاه فى المسيحيه ونتمنى ان نصلى من القلب فعلا *​


----------



## twety (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا يسندك ويثبتك*


----------



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم 
:new5:
اخوتي واخواتي 
:new5:
الاعـــزاء
:new5:
*( بوب - مولكا - هابي انجل )*
:new5:
وشكر خاص للعزيزة 
:new5:
*مونيكا *
:new5:
علي موضوعها الرائع الموجود على الرابط الذي ذكره العزيز مولكا
:new5::yaka: 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=9
:new5:
هذه الاجابات بالنسبة لي كفت واوفت
:new5:
وان كان هناك من يريد الزيدة فالمجال مفتوح
:new5: 
*والان *
:new5:
كما اقترح العزيز 
:new5:
*POP*
:new5:
ننتقل الي السؤال الثاني
:new5:
*وهـــو *
:new5:
*2- كيفيتها*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي الحبيب ، الصلاة في المسيحيية لا يوجد فيها " كيفية " فالصلاة المسيحيية ليست طقوس حجرية تنفذها من الخطوة 1 الى الخدوة 2 الى الخطوة 3 عكس الصلاة الإسلامية ، فالصلاة في المسيحيية كمبدأ عام هى علاقة بين إبن وابيه وليس بين حاكم ومحكوم ، فالمسيح قال " لا اعود اسميكم عبيدا لان العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده. لكني قد سميتكم احباء لاني أعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من ابي " ويقول " يا ابني اعطني قلبك ولتلاحظ عيناك طرقي  " ( وهذه في العهد القديم الذي يتهمونه بالدموية ) ، فالله لا يريد منك الا قلبك ، حاوره كأب ، أحكي معه كأبيك ، قل له ما تشعر به وما تحتاجه واشكره على ما اعطاه لك من مواهب وانه أتى بك اليه لتكون ابن الملك ، هذا بشأن الصلاة الشخصية ،، اما الكنيسة ففيها صلوات جماعية مثل صلوات القداسات المقدسة ، وصلوات الأجبية ( وهى صلوات من الكتاب المقدس قد رتبتها الكنيسة بحسب اوقات اليوم لتكون مع الإنسان طوال اليوم ليصلي الى المسيح في كل الوقت متى شاء ) .. وهناك قراءة الإنجيل ، فانت تخاطب الله ابيك في الصلاة وتسمع صوته في الإنجيل ...


----------



## bob (20 سبتمبر 2011)

> *2- كيفيتها*


*كما قال اخي مولكا لا توجد كيفية و لكن يوجد طقوس لكي تنظم الصلاة من مواعيدها و اماكن الصلاة و الكتب التي تصلي منها و كل ما يخص الصلاة من كل الجوانب*


----------



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (20 سبتمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> اخي الحبيب ، الصلاة في المسيحيية لا يوجد فيها " كيفية " فالصلاة المسيحيية ليست طقوس حجرية تنفذها من الخطوة 1 الى الخدوة 2 الى الخطوة 3 عكس الصلاة الإسلامية ، فالصلاة في المسيحيية كمبدأ عام هى علاقة بين إبن وابيه وليس بين حاكم ومحكوم ، فالمسيح قال " لا اعود اسميكم عبيدا لان العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده. لكني قد سميتكم احباء لاني أعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من ابي " ويقول " يا ابني اعطني قلبك ولتلاحظ عيناك طرقي " ( وهذه في العهد القديم الذي يتهمونه بالدموية ) ، فالله لا يريد منك الا قلبك ، حاوره كأب ، أحكي معه كأبيك ، قل له ما تشعر به وما تحتاجه واشكره على ما اعطاه لك من مواهب وانه أتى بك اليه لتكون ابن الملك ، هذا بشأن الصلاة الشخصية ،، اما الكنيسة ففيها صلوات جماعية مثل صلوات القداسات المقدسة ، وصلوات الأجبية ( وهى صلوات من الكتاب المقدس قد رتبتها الكنيسة بحسب اوقات اليوم لتكون مع الإنسان طوال اليوم ليصلي الى المسيح في كل الوقت متى شاء ) .. وهناك قراءة الإنجيل ، فانت تخاطب الله ابيك في الصلاة وتسمع صوته في الإنجيل ...


شكرا ايها الاستاذ العزيز وارجوا ان تعذرني فصعب على انسان عاش لسنوات يشق على نفسه ليرضي ربه ولكنه اكتشف فجاءة انه لم يكن الامر بحاجة الى كل هذا الشقاء وانما يكفي منه ان يكون صادقا مؤمنا بما يفعل وبما يقوله حتي يكون لعمله القبول بغير طقوس اجبارية واعمال روتينية رتيبه بلا معني


----------



## MAJI (20 سبتمبر 2011)

كيفية الصلاة في المسيحية 
 قال السيد المسيح في الصلاة؛
((وعندما تصلون لا تكونوا مثل المرائين الذين يحبون ان يصلوا واقفين في المجامع وفي زوايا الشوارع ليراهم الناس , الحق اقول لكم انهم قد نالو جزاءهم. 
اما انت , فعندما تصلي فادخل غرفتك واغلق بابك وصلِ الى ابيك الذي في الخفاء , وابوك الذي في الخفاء هو يجازيك, وعندما تصلون , لاتكرروا كلاما فارغا كما يفعل الوثنيون , ظنا منهم انهم بالاكثار من الكلام يستجاب لهم فلا تكونوا مثلهم , لان اباكم يعلم ماتحتاجون اليه قبل ان تسألون))


----------



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (20 سبتمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *كما قال اخي مولكا لا توجد كيفية و لكن يوجد طقوس لكي تنظم الصلاة من مواعيدها و اماكن الصلاة و الكتب التي تصلي منها و كل ما يخص الصلاة من كل الجوانب*



حسنا اخي bob هذا بالفعل ما قصدته من كيفية الصلاة *( الطقوس )* 
:new5:
وهل هناك فرق في تلك الطقوس بين الصلوات في الكنيسة والصلوات في المنزل او العمل ..... الخ ؟ 
:new5:
وهل تلك الكتب او الكلمات التي تذكر في الصلوات لابد وان تكون باللغة القبطية او اللاتينية كالتي اسمعها فيما تيسر لي رؤيته على القنوات المسيحية او ما رأيته في المرات التي ذهبت فيها الى الكنيسة ؟! 
:new5:
وهل هذه الكتب موجودة في مكتبة المنتدي ام لا ؟
:new5:
*وشكرا على الاهتمام* ​​​


----------



## bob (20 سبتمبر 2011)

> وهل هناك فرق في تلك الطقوس بين الصلوات في الكنيسة والصلوات في المنزل او العمل ..... الخ ؟


*بص يا اخي 
اولا الصلوات الفردية تصلي في كل مكان و اي وقت كما قال الرب يسوع " صلوا كل حين" و ليس لها اي طقوس و انت جالس و انت واقف بمعني انك تحب ربنا و تفكر فيه في كل وقت و تحب ان تتكلم معاه في كل وقت و يمكن ان تصلي صلوات ارتجالية و فيها تخاطب ابوك الحنين او صلوات تعرف ب صلوات الاجبية و هي صلوات مرتبة من مزامير و قطع اناجيل و صلوات تاملية و هو كتاب صغير يمكن ان تجده في اي موقع
اما في الكنيسة فتوجد صلوات كثيرة منها اجتماعات الصلاة و فيها يجتمع الناس كلها للصلاة و يوجد القداسات و العشيات و التسبحة و الكثير من الصلوات و لها كتب خاصة بكل صلاة يمكن ان تجدها علي المواقع المسيحية
*


> وهل  تلك الكتب او الكلمات التي تذكر في الصلوات لابد وان تكون باللغة القبطية  او اللاتينية كالتي اسمعها فيما تيسر لي رؤيته على القنوات المسيحية او ما  رأيته في المرات التي ذهبت فيها الى الكنيسة ؟!


*يا حبيبي لا يشترط الصلاة بالقبطي او بالعربي و لكن يوجد صلوات بالقبطي و يصليها الذي يعرفها و ليس شرط لكل الناس*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 سبتمبر 2011)

> وهل هناك فرق في تلك الطقوس بين الصلوات في الكنيسة والصلوات في المنزل او العمل ..... الخ ؟


الصلاة في الكنيسة هى صلاة جماعية بين اعضاء الجسد الواحد ( جسد المسيح ) ، لكن في البيت هذا وقتك مع الله تقضيه في حبه وحبك له ..



> وهل تلك الكتب او الكلمات التي تذكر في  الصلوات لابد وان تكون باللغة القبطية او اللاتينية كالتي اسمعها فيما تيسر  لي رؤيته على القنوات المسيحية او ما رأيته في المرات التي ذهبت فيها الى  الكنيسة ؟!


كمسيحي جديد ليس مطلوب منك ان تكون تعرف هذه " الألحان " أو القطع باللغة القبطية بالطبع ، ولكن يوجد كتاب اسمه " الخولاجي " يوجد به الألحان وكل ما يقال في القداسات ، باللغتين العربية والقبطية وبنطق الحروف القبطية ، فهذا سيساعدك جدا " في القداس " أي في الكنيسة وليس في البيت ، ويمكنك التعلم منه في البيت ...



> وهل هذه الكتب موجودة في مكتبة المنتدي ام لا ؟


الأجبية : http://st-takla.org/Agpeya_.html ولتسمعها وتقرأ معها حملها من هنا : 
*
حمل صلاة باكر  


              حمل صلاة الساعة الثالثة       


       حمل صلاة الساعة السادسة ** 


       حمل صلاة الساعة التاسعة      


       حمل صلاة الغروب      


       تحميل        صلاه النوم      


       تحميل        صلاة نصف الليل      


 
وشاهد هنا ايضا : http://freecopticbooks.com/church_books.htm*



الخولاجي : http://st-takla.org/Lyrics-Spiritua...gy-Lyrics/Arab-Copts-Mass-Book-000-index.html


ويمكنك تحميله من هنا : http://www.4shared.com/file/25760795/774536f4/kholaqy.html


----------



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (20 سبتمبر 2011)

حسنا اخوتي اعتقد انكم غطيتم موضوع الصلاة في المسيحية على صورة ارتضيت عن نفسي بانها وافية 
والان ننتقل الى جزء اخر من هذه الحياة مع المسيح مهم في حياة كل مسيحي او عابر من العابرين الجدد الا وهو 
*المعمودية *
واسمحوا لى بان اقتبس من الاخت  ( *مونيكا* 57 ) بعض من كلامها عن المعمودية في موضوعها المذكور على الرابط الذي ذكره الاخ مولكا 
سر المعمودية

المعمودية شرط للخلاص

إن المعمودية هامة لنا كمسيحيين، وقد اعتبرها السيد المسيح شرطاً أساسياً لدخول ومعاينة ملكوت السماوات، وقد أوصى تلاميذه قبل صعوده للسماوات قائلاً "فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس" (مت28: 19) أى يتم التعميد على اسم الثالوث؛ الإله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم.
وكذلك قال "من آمن واعتمد خلص" (مر16: 16). فكما جعل السيد المسيح الإيمان شرطاً لنيل الخلاص، كذلك جعل المعمودية أيضاً شرطاً للخلاص. لذلك لم يقل "من آمن خلص"، بل قال "من آمن واعتمد خلص".
ومن خلال هذا السرد اسمحوا لي وبصدر رحب كما تعودت منكم ان اطرح استفساراتي 
والتي لن تكون عن ماهي المعمودية او كيفيتها وشروطها فهذه المواضيع قد ابدعت فيها الاخت مونيكا 57 واوصي بالرجوع ايه وانما استفساراتي هي كالتالي​
هل من لم يتعمد لن يدخل الملكوت​
ما هو وضع من امن بيسوع المسيح ربا ومخلصا وشهد على ذلك ولكن الظروف تحول بينه وبين التعمد ؟ هل هو محروم من الملكوت ودخول السماوات بسبب ظروف لم يكن له يد في صنعها او يستطيع حتي ان يغيرها والجميع يعلم كم هو وقع الاضطهاد على المسيحيين المولد فمابلكم بمن هم عابرين تاركين دينا لاغلبية التي بيدها القوة ؟؟؟​
ربنا يبارك لكم جميعا
​


----------



## bob (20 سبتمبر 2011)

> هل من لم يتعمد لن يدخل الملكوت


*بص يا اخي 
الكتاب قال" من لم يولد من الماء و الروح لا يقدر ان يدخل ملكوت السماوات" بالنسبة للمسيحييين فهو شرط اساسي*


> ما هو وضع من  امن بيسوع المسيح ربا ومخلصا وشهد على ذلك ولكن الظروف تحول بينه وبين  التعمد ؟ هل هو محروم من الملكوت ودخول السماوات بسبب ظروف لم يكن له يد في  صنعها او يستطيع حتي ان يغيرها والجميع يعلم كم هو وقع الاضطهاد على  المسيحيين المولد فمابلكم بمن هم عابرين تاركين دينا لاغلبية التي بيدها  القوة ؟؟


*اما العابرين فلهم ظروف خاصة ربما لصعوبة الامر و لكن الله رحوم و حنين علي البشر و لا يقف علي شيء لانه " يريد ان الكل يخلصون و الي معرفة الحق يقبلون" فهو له الحكم الاول و الاخير لمن يدخل او من لا يدخل*


----------



## السـامرية (20 سبتمبر 2011)

_*موضوع اكثر من رائع
تسجيل متابعة
*_​


----------



## just girl (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا رب قلوب .. صلى يا اخى من قلبك قله موش عاوز ابعد عنك لانى بحبك*

*لانى بنام فرعايتك وبستظل بسترك وبستزيد من فضلك*

*قله يا اللاهى بحبك.. .*

*المسيح يا اخى يحب بلا قيد او شرط .. ولا يلزمك بطلاسم ولا اوراد محفوظة *

*انما يحب سماع نداءك وان تسأله فيجيب*

*الله يا اخى حبيب*

*يناجى حبيب*

*الله احبك*

*لذا انتا هنا معنا لديه.. .. ..*


----------



## staregypt (20 سبتمبر 2011)

أمنت لذلك تكلمت 
ربنا يثبتك فى أيمانك ويذيدك كمان وكمان:66::66::66:


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

احمد العلى قال:


> شكرا لكم
> :new5:
> اخوتي واخواتي
> :new5:
> ...



*أشكرك أخى احمد
وسوف اعطيك روابط لمواضيع تفيدك*


----------



## بنت النور 2 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

اهلا بيكم جميعا حلو اوي الموضوع ده ومفيد انا جديدة معاكم في المنتدي ده وتقدروا تقولوا عليا كمان جديدة في حضن بابا يسوع كمان بس عايزة اعرف بعداذن اللى كاتب الاسئلة ديه وشكله كده عاملها ترتيب يسمحلى انط نطة صغيرة واسال عن قداس عيد الميلاد فيها حاجة لو تابعته على التليفجن لاني ما اقدرش اروح الكنيسة يعني ايه الطقوس اللى اعملها في الحالة ديه تخليني اخد نفس البركة اللى اخدوها الناس اللى في الكنيسة ممكن وبعتذر مرة تانية لاني طلعتكم من خط سير بحثكم وانا هفضل متابعة 
مرسيي ليكم 
ربنا بجد يبارك لكم موضوعكم المهم ده ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخت بنت النور ، من فضلك إفتحي موضوع جديد لنكون مركزين معك فيه وفي حالتك ونستطيع إفادتك بكل قوتنا .. 
من هنا :


----------



## بنت النور 2 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> الأخت بنت النور ، من فضلك إفتحي موضوع جديد لنكون مركزين معك فيه وفي حالتك ونستطيع إفادتك بكل قوتنا ..
> من هنا :


 
مرسيي جدا استاذ molka molkan على اهتمام حضرتك وانا بجد عندي اسئلة كتير ومن كترها مش قادرة اجمعها واركزها في موضوع وبصراحة انا فتحت عالموضوع ده لما شدني اسمه ولما قراءته بصراجة لاقيته ماش مع نوع الحاجات اللى عايزة اعرفها ودورت عليها في منتديات كتيرة بس ماكنش مهتمين بيها وعلى العموم بعد اذن اللى عاملين الموضوع ده انا هاتبعكم ولو فيه اي استفسار اسمحولي اقوله في نفس الموضوع زي ما قلتم علشان انا ما اتوهش ومااتوهكوش معايا الرب يباركم ومرسيي مرة تانية على اهتمامك استاذي molka


----------



## السـامرية (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*موضوع هايل بجد
بس ارجو حد يجاوبنى على سؤالى عن الصيام فى المسيحية؟
يعنى بيبقى امتى؟وباكل اية وامتنع عن اكل اية؟وهل فية صيام انقطاعى؟والانقطاعى بيبقى من امتى لامتى؟

*​


----------



## bob (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*احنا جاهزين للرد اذا وافق صاحب السؤال
*


----------



## السـامرية (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا عزيزى بوب
بس الاستاذ احمد العلى كان طلب منى اشارك فى الموضوع بس مش عارفة بقى هل اشارك بالاجابة ولا باسئلة
على العموم ننتظر موافقتة مش مشكلة
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (23 سبتمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *بص يا اخي *
> *الكتاب قال" من لم يولد من الماء و الروح لا يقدر ان يدخل ملكوت السماوات" بالنسبة للمسيحييين فهو شرط اساسي*
> 
> *اما العابرين فلهم ظروف خاصة ربما لصعوبة الامر و لكن الله رحوم و حنين علي البشر و لا يقف علي شيء لانه " يريد ان الكل يخلصون و الي معرفة الحق يقبلون" فهو له الحكم الاول و الاخير لمن يدخل او من لا يدخل*



سلام ونعمة اخي bob اشكرك على اهتمامك بالتجاوب والتفاعل مع الموضوع ولكن اسمح لي بمحبة وتقدير ان اعترض على قولك ان التعمد شرط اساسى للمسيحيين واعقبته بقولك اما العابرين فبحسب ما فهمته ان هناك فرق مابين المسيحيين والعابرين من وجهة نظرك وان مسيحيين المولد هم مسيحيين من الدرجة الاولي اما العابرين فهم مسيحيين من الدرجة الثانية فاسمح لى ان اقول لك ان من وجهة نظري المتواضعة انه وان كان هناك درجات او تصنيفات لدي يسوع المسيح له المجد فاعتقد ان العابريين هم في الدرجة الاولي وليس مسيحيين المولد الذين لم يبذلوا الجهد ليعرفوه اما العابريين فاعتقد انهم قد عانوا في سبيل معرفتهم به الكثير من الصعاب وان كنت اعلم يقينا اننا جميعا قد ولدنا على اسمه اين كانت خلفياتنا هذا ماشعرت به من كلامك واتمني ان يكون شعوري هذا خاطئ والشكر موصول لك اخي والرب يباركك


----------



## bob (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*اخي العزيز انا اكيد لا اقصد ان المسيحيين افضل من العابرين بالعكس الكتاب بيقول " السماء تفرح بخاطيء واحد يتوب اكثر من تسعة و تسعين لا يحتاجون الي التوبة" انا اقصد ان يوجد عابرين في اماكن لا توجد بها كنايس او ظروفهم الحالية لا يمكن تعميدهم في الوقت الحالي 
*


----------



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (23 سبتمبر 2011)

السـامرية قال:


> *شكرا عزيزى بوب*​
> 
> _*بس الاستاذ احمد العلى كان طلب منى اشارك فى الموضوع بس مش عارفة بقى هل اشارك بالاجابة ولا باسئلة*_
> _*على العموم ننتظر موافقتة مش مشكلة*_
> _*سلام ونعمة*_​


في البداية سلام ونعمة على الجميع 
اما بالنسبة لكي اختي العزيزة السامرية
وايضا للاخت بنت النور 
فانتي تعرفين الغرض من فتحي لهذا الموضوع 
(وهو لكي يعلمه المتواجدين سواء من الذين يجاوبون على الاسئلة او ممن هم مصنفون كعابرين) 
انني بادرت بالقاء حجر بقناة صغيرة تؤدي الى بحر واسع لايدرك اخره من التعلم ومعرفة كيف هي الحياة في عالم يسوع المسيح له المجد من منطلق معرفة ما يحبه حبيبنا والهنا ومخلصنا ان يراه منا من افعال وتصرفات تمجده وتعلن عن اننا على طريقه سائريين وفي حياته مقيميين وللقاءه راجين الم يقول هو *( انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة ليس احد ياتي الى الآب إلا بي )* *يوحنا 6:14* وقال ايضا *(ان كنتم تحبونني فاحفظوا وصاياي ) يوحنا 15:14 *
وقال *( ان احبني احد يحفظ كلامي ويحبه ابي واليه نأتي وعنده نصنع منزلا ؛ والذي لا يبحبني لا يحفظ كلامي ) *
*يوحنا 14(23/24) *
ولهذا فاليسأل الجميع 
ليعرف طريق الرب وسلكه 
فهو الذي طلب ذلك 
اليس كذلك 
سلام ونعمة رب المجد معكم جميعا 
وليرشدنا بالروح القدس 
كي نكون ماضيين على طريق 
ويحمينا من عدو الخير 
وان لا يدخلنا في تجربة 
وان يكون معنا معينا 
وراعيا 
ولا يتركنا فنهوي في الجحيم 
*امين *​​​


----------



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (23 سبتمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *اخي العزيز انا اكيد لا اقصد ان المسيحيين افضل من العابرين بالعكس الكتاب بيقول " السماء تفرح بخاطيء واحد يتوب اكثر من تسعة و تسعين لا يحتاجون الي التوبة" انا اقصد ان يوجد عابرين في اماكن لا توجد بها كنايس او ظروفهم الحالية لا يمكن تعميدهم في الوقت الحالي *


حسنا اخي الحبيب bob وضحت الصورة وفهمت قصدك 
وصدقني ليست المسألة شخصية 
فلقد اصريت على التعقيب لكوني اعلم ماهي مشاعر من هم مثلي من العابرين 
فنحن نبشر بكلمة الرب الذي يقبل الجميع اين كانت خطاياهم او خلفياتهم 
وبالمناسبة اعتقد انك لاحظت تفريقي بين 
الخطايا والخلفيات 
وهي تفرقة مقصودة للرد على المثال الذي اورته في ردك وهو 
*" السماء تفرح بخاطيء واحد يتوب اكثر من تسعة و تسعين لا يحتاجون الي التوبة" *
*حيث اننا نفضل بان نوصف باننا كنا تائهيين عن الطريق *
*وليس اننا كنا خاطئيين *​


----------



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (23 سبتمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *احنا جاهزين للرد اذا وافق صاحب السؤال*


وليس لصاحب الموضوع او السؤال 
الحق في الموافقة او الرفض فهو موضوع عام وخاص بكل من له مصلحة 
في طرح
اي سؤال مادام وفق تسلسل جيد لمواضيع الاسئلة حتي ياخذ كل موضوع حقه في الاجابة التي لا يتبعها لبس او تشويش 
حتي لو كان ذلك بإجابات مطولة مفسرة لكل جوانب السؤال المطروح وللجوانب المتفرعة عنه فربما يكون لدي السائل سؤال في هذا الموضوع ولكن لا يعرف كيف يصوغه وبذلك تعم الفائدة 
والرب يباركم​


----------



## bob (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*حسنا يا حبيبي 
سمي نفسك كما يحلو لك

*


----------



## السـامرية (24 سبتمبر 2011)

_*لية محدش جاوبنى على سؤالى عن الصيام؟
*_​


----------



## happy angel (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*الصوم في المسيحية، متى وأين وكيف؟      
ما هو الصوم؟
هو الإمساك عن الطعام والشراب لفترة من الزمن بغرض الاقتراب إلى الله في توبة وإيمان وفي الكتاب المقدس عادة ما يجتمع الصوم مع الصلاة.   "فَاتَّجَهْتُ بِنَفْسِي إِلَى السَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ، أَبْتَهِلُ إِلَيهِ بِالْصَّلاَةِ وَالتَّضَرُّعَاتِ وَالصَّوْمِ." سفر دانيال 9: 3. والصوم ليس فريضة على المسيحي، لأن المسيحي يصوم يناءً على محبته لله ورغبته في التقرب منه. 



لماذا يجب علينا أن نصوم؟
قام السيد المسيح بنفسه بالصوم والصلاة لمدة 40 يوماً وليلة. ودعا تلاميذه واتباعه أن يصوموا خاصةً عند طلب الله في الصلاة من أجل أمورٍ صعبة. فالصوم هو مفتاح أساسي للتفرغ من كل المشاغل والروتين وأمور الحياة اليومية (حتى الطعام) للانصراف إلى الصلاة.

أَمَّا يَسُوعُ، فَعَادَ مِنَ الأُرْدُنِّ مُمْتَلِئاً مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. فَاقْتَادَهُ الرُّوحُ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْماً، وَإِبْلِيسُ يُجَرِّبُهُ، وَلَمْ يَأْكُلْ شَيْئاً طَوَالَ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ. فَلَمَّا تَمَّتْ، جَاعَ." الإنجيل بحسب لوقا4: 1-2

متى نقوم بالصوم؟
لا يحدد لنا الكتاب المقدس أوقاتاً أو شهوراً للصوم. فقد تُرك الأمر للضمير الشخصي. ويصوم المسيحيون لأسباب كثيرة منها طلب إرادة الله في أمور شخصية، التوبة، الصلاة وخاصة من أجل الآخرين. وتباعاً لنموذج الكتاب المقدس، قد تقوم جماعة من المسيحيين أو الكنيسة بتحديد وقتاً محدداً للصوم وطلب الله من أجل أمراً هاماً يهم الكنيسة.

وَعَيَّنَا لِلتَّلاَمِيذِ شُيُوخاً فِي كُلِّ كَنِيسَةٍ. ثُمَّ صَلَّيَا بِأَصْوَامٍ وَأَسْلَمَا الْجَمِيعَ وَدِيعَةً بَيْنَ يَدَيِ الرَّبِّ الَّذِي آمَنُوا بِهِ." أعمال الرسل 14: 23

أين يجب علينا الصوم؟
لا يوجد مكان محدد للصيام في الديانة المسيحية. ولكن من الأفضل البحث عن مكان هادئ بعيداً عن إزعاج الآخرين حتى نتمكن من التركيز في الصلاة.

أَمَّا أَنْتَ، فَعِنْدَمَا تُصَلِّي، فَادْخُلْ غُرْفَتَكَ، وَأَغْلِقِ الْبَابَ عَلَيْكَ، وَصَلِّ إِلَى أَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. وَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ، هُوَ يُكَافِئُك" الإنجيل بحسب متى 6: 6

الصوم هو أمر شخصي وليس فرصةً للتظاهر. الله يهتم باتجاهات القلب ونياته أكثر من المظاهر الخارجية. ولا يصبح للصيام أي معنى إن لم نظهر محبة لله ورحمة تجاه الآخرين في حياتنا اليومية. قال السيد المسيح:

"وَعِنْدَمَا تَصُومُونَ، لاَ تَكُونُوا عَابِسِي الْوُجُوهِ، كَمَا يَفْعَلُ الْمُرَاؤُونَ الَّذِينَ يُقَطِّبُونَ وُجُوهَهُمْ لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ صَائِمِينَ. الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُمْ قَدْ نَالُوا مُكَافَأَتَهُمْ. أَمَّا أَنْتَ، فَعِنْدَمَا تَصُومُ، فَاغْسِلْ وَجْهَكَ، وَعَطِّرْ رَأْسَكَ، لِكَيْ لاَ تَظْهَرَ لِلنَّاسِ صَائِماً، بَلْ لأَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. وَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ، هُوَ يُكَافِئُكَ." الإنجيل بحسب إنجيل متى 6: 16-18.​*​


----------



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (25 سبتمبر 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *الصوم في المسيحية، متى وأين وكيف؟ ​*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
سلام ونعمة الخت العزيزة هابي انجل ولكل
المشاركيين بالموضوع 
سائلين ومسؤليين
اسمحي لي في تعقيب صغير بسعة صدر منك كما اعهدك دائما 
فان الاخت السامرية قد سالت عن الصوم وعن مواعيده وعما يجب اكله او الامتناع عن اكله 
وما الى ذلك من امور وكيفيتة الصوم 
اما اجابتك كانت اجابة على سؤال هل هناك صوم في المسيحية ام لا ؟ 
واعتقد ان هذا مالم تسال عنه السامرية فهي بالتاكيد تعرف ان هناك صوم في المسيحية 
ولكنها مرة اخري اقول انها كانت تريد ان تسال عن مواعيده وكيفيته 
مع انني اقر ان اجابتك كانت رسالة مفيده لكل انسان مسيحي لا يعرف اهمية وبركة الصوم 
وفي النهاية اعتذر ان كانت اجابتك هذه مقدمة لابد منها للتنبيه لاهمية هذا الطقس
يعقبها الاجابة على سؤالها الذي طرحته 
فهنا يجب علي الاعتذار على تسرعي في التعليق
لكي مني جزيل الاحترام والشكر
:big35: 
على مجهودك يا ملاك ال:15_3_36[1]:منتدي الجميل ​​​​​​​​​


----------



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (25 سبتمبر 2011)

السـامرية قال:


> *شكرا عزيزى بوب*
> 
> _*بس الاستاذ احمد العلى كان طلب منى اشارك فى الموضوع بس مش عارفة بقى هل اشارك بالاجابة ولا باسئلة*_
> _*على العموم ننتظر موافقتة مش مشكلة*_
> _*سلام ونعمة*_​


سلام ونعمة اختي العزيزة السامرية 
طبعا انتي لا تحتاجيين الى اذن للمشاركة باي استفسار او سؤال 
اما بخصوص الاجابة فاعتقد انني قد طالبت من القائمين علي الاجابة ممن لديهم العلم والدراية 
الكاملة في 
الكتاب المقدس وتعاليم الاباء الكهنة 
حتي تكون الاجابة موثوق بها 
وغير محتملةالاختلاف حولها 
حتي لا يحدث لبس علينا
وشكرا ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 سبتمبر 2011)

أصوام الدرجة الأولى وأصوام الدرجة الثانية  
 صوم | أصوام
 الأصوام في الكنيسة القبطية - كتاب الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية والروحانية  
 موعد الصوم الكبير و دراسة حول تحديد الموعد
 أصوام أخري - كتاب الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية والروحانية  
 الصوم وأكل السمك | صيام  يومي الأربعاء والجمعة  
 الصوم في الإنجيل - هل هو فريضة أم عمل روحي؟
 درجات الصوم | أقسام الصوم الكبير


----------



## MAJI (25 سبتمبر 2011)

اخوتي العابرين 
هناك مناسبات عامة للمسيحيين في كل انحاء العالم وهناك مناسبات محلية فلكل مكان قديسيه وشهدائه ورجاله الصالحين .
وتبعا لهذه المناسبات تقوم الكنائس في كل مكان بوضع تقويم يحدد فيها  القداديس والصلوات والاصوام .
 فانت يا اخت سامرية اذا كنت في مصر فابحثي عن تقويم الكنيسة عندك وفيها ستجدين كافة ايام الاصوام ومواعيدها .
انا لدي تقويم حسب كنيستي في العراق وعليها اصوم .
الاصوام المشتركة مثل 
صوم الخمسين 
وهو يسبق عيد القيامة بخمسين يوم 
اسلوب الصوم ؛
في البدء الصوم في المسيحية حسب قابلية الانسان ورغبته وصحته بمعنى انه ليس صومه هو الذي يحدد دخولة الجنة او النار .   
اما ضوابطه فهي الانقطاع عن المنتجات الحيوانية جميعها لمدة خمسين يوم . 
وفي كنيستنا في العراق اعطوا حالات منها
ان وجد الصائم ان صحته لاتناسب هذا الصوم فالاسبوع الاول والاخير منه فقط 
وفي كل الاحوال يوم الجمعة العظيمة (الجمعة الكبيرةاو جمعة الالام )التي تسبق احد القيامة الصوم فيه استذكار لالام وصلب المسيح .ولا اعتقد هناك مسيحي لايصومه حتى ولو كان مسيحي بالاسم   .
هذا عن صوم الخمسين والذي نسميه الصوم الكبير.
ارجو ان اكون قد افدتكم


----------



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (25 سبتمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> أصوام الدرجة الأولى وأصوام الدرجة الثانية
> صوم | أصوام
> الأصوام في الكنيسة القبطية - كتاب الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية والروحانية
> موعد الصوم الكبير و دراسة حول تحديد الموعد
> ...


الف شكر استاذ مولكا هكذا تكون الاجابات الشافيه الكافية 
الرب يباركك حبيبي :big29::11_6_204:​


----------



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (25 سبتمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> اخوتي العابرين
> هناك مناسبات عامة للمسيحيين في كل انحاء العالم وهناك مناسبات محلية فلكل مكان قديسيه وشهدائه ورجاله الصالحين .
> وتبعا لهذه المناسبات تقوم الكنائس في كل مكان بوضع تقويم يحدد فيها القداديس والصلوات والاصوام .
> فانت يا اخت سامرية اذا كنت في مصر فابحثي عن تقويم الكنيسة عندك وفيها ستجدين كافة ايام الاصوام ومواعيدها .
> ...


الاخت العزيزة ماجي ان كان لكل مكان قديسيه كما تقولين 
فاسمحي لي ان اقول لكي 
هنيئا لبلاد بابل 
_*بقـديسـتـها :36_22_26:مــــــــــــاجـــي*_ 
وشكرا على اجابتك المميزة 
الرب يبارك لكي حياتك​​​


----------



## بنت النور 2 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

احمد العلى قال:


> في البداية سلام ونعمة على الجميع
> اما بالنسبة لكي اختي العزيزة السامرية
> وايضا للاخت بنت النور
> فانتي تعرفين الغرض من فتحي لهذا الموضوع
> ...


في البداية اشكرك استاذ احمد العلى على ذكر اسمي في ردك 
احسن بصراحة كنت على وشك الامتناع عن اي مشاركة بالمنتدي بسبب رد احد الاساتذة على مشاركتي معكم في الموضوع ده باني لازم 
افتح موضوع جديد *( طب مش فاتحة )* :a63:
*شكل المنتدي عنده مساحات كتير وعايزين يملوها ههههههههه* 
*اما بخصوص هدفك افتكر انه هدف جميل وعظيم اوي اوي *
*والموضوع وفكرته مش بتخص اللى بيسموهم عابرين ده حتي بيهم المسيحيين كمان *
*لاني انا مثلا ماما مسيحية بابا مسلم وبعرف القانون المصري ان مع دين بابا *
*بس انا ميالة ومقتنعة برب المجد يسوع المسيح *
*ومع ان انا ماما وبابا واخوتي كلنا عايشين في بيت واحد مع كده انا مش بعرف حاجات كتير من الطقوس اللى ماما بتعملها سواء في البيت *
*من صلاة الشكر قبل الاكل والصلوات التانية وكمان الطقوس اللى بتقوم بيها في الكنيسة *
*بس عن مواعيد الاعياد والصوم انا اعرفها بحكم انها مناسبات بنحتفل بيها كلنا مع ماما*
*اسفة ان كنت خرجت عن الموضوع وحولته لشكل شخصي*
*:smi411:*
*بس انا كان قصدي اقول ان الموضوع زي ما حضرتك قلت مش لتوعية العابرين بس لا كمان المسيحيين اللى زي حالاتي *
*وعايزين يعرفوا ازي نمشي في الطريق اللى اختاره الرب لينا *
*وعلشان كدة اتمني من حضرتك او من المباركين اللى بيجاوبوا على الاسئلة تطرقوا الى مواضيع كتير *
*انا عن نفس عايزة اسالها دلوقتي قبل بكرة بس علشان ماقطعش التسلسل بتاع الاسئلة هنتظر لوقتها *
*ومرسي جدا على مجهودك استاذ احمد العلى وبالتاكيد كل فاضلة وفاضل جاوب على اسئلة *
*وكمان تسمحوني على مواضع الهزار في رسالتي او ممكن تشلوها في المونتاج leasantr *
*واعلموا جميعا انكم بتنوروا طريق الرب بعملكم ده *
*الرب يباركم اوي اوي *
*ويذكر لكم عملكم متي جئتم الى ملكوته *
*امين* ​


----------



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (27 سبتمبر 2011)

بنت النور 2 قال:


> في البداية اشكرك استاذ احمد العلى على ذكر اسمي في ردك ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*في البداية اشكرك اختي العزيزة بنت النور* 
على ثناءك واهتمامك 
ليس فقط بالموضوع وانما بما من اجله فكرت في عرض هذا الموضوع 
وهو ان يعرف المسيحيين الجدد ( الذين عثروا على فاديهم ومخلصهم يسوع المسيح له المجد ) 
*الذي هو *
_*( الطريق والحق والحياة )*_ 
*كيفية عيش حياتهم في المسيح* 
كما اريد ان الفت نظرك الى ان هذا الموضوع ما كان سيتم ويأتي ثماره 
الا من خلال هؤلاء المباركيين الذين كان هدفهم نفس الهدف الذي اهدف اليه 
فقاموا بالإجابة ولولاهم ما كانت هناك اهتمام او ثناء على هذا الموضوع 
اما بخصوص ما تحدثتي عن خلفيتك اقول لكي
*( وهذا رأيي الشخصي )* 
ان القانون ليس هو الذي يحدد 
معتقد الانسان او إيمانه 
فكثيرا هم من يحسبوا على المسلمين من خلال اوراق هوياتهم *( مضطرين )* 
كما ان هناك من يحسبوا على المسيحيين وافعالهم افعال الشاطيين 
*فإيمان القلب هو الاهم* 
ولتذهب اوراق وهويات الدنيا الى الجحيم 
فكوني كما تهوين وتؤمنين وتميلين 
وثقي ان اخوتي واخواتي بالمنتدي لن يتعاملوا معكي الا بمحبة وصدق 
يعبرون بكي من* الظلام والجهل* الى* النور ونعمة الخلاص *
اما بخصوص اسألتك والتسلسل فاعتقد ان هذا منوط بقناعة السائلين 
بانهم قد استوفوا جميع 
استفساراتهم واسألتهم في 
*الجزئية المطروحة*
واعتقد ان الاخوة الاعزاء قد اجابوا باستفاضة على
*جزئية الصيام* 
فإن لم يكن لاحد اي تعليق يمكننا ان ننتقل الى *الجزئية التالية* 
والامر متروك لكي *وللعزيزة السامرية* باختيار الجزئية التالية 
اما بخصوص مزاحك في رسالتك فلا اظنه اغضب احدا 
الرب يباركك ويحفظك 
كما يبارك ايضا القائمين على الرد على تلك
الاسئلة 
وكل من في المنتدي 
*امين*​​​​​​​


----------



## bob (27 سبتمبر 2011)

> في البداية اشكرك استاذ احمد العلى على ذكر اسمي في ردك
> احسن بصراحة كنت على وشك الامتناع عن اي مشاركة بالمنتدي بسبب رد احد الاساتذة على مشاركتي معكم في الموضوع ده باني لازم
> افتح موضوع جديد *( طب مش فاتحة )* :a63:


*اختي بنت النور احب ان اوضح حاجه بسيطة 
من قوانين القسم ان لا يسال احد في الموضوع الواحد غير صاحب السؤال حتي لا يتحول مسار السؤال و يتعثر السائل في الفهم
ارجو ان يكون السبب واضح فقط لكن طالما صاحب السؤال سمح بذلك الكل اجاب و شكرا ليكم*


----------



## إسرافيل (27 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع رااائع غفر لكم


----------



## MAJI (27 سبتمبر 2011)

احمد العلى قال:


> الاخت العزيزة ماجي ان كان لكل مكان قديسيه كما تقولين
> فاسمحي لي ان اقول لكي
> هنيئا لبلاد بابل
> _*بقـديسـتـها :36_22_26:مــــــــــــاجـــي*_
> ...


شكرا اخي احمد على ثنائك
ومرتبة قديس او قديسة اعلى المراتب 
وفي اللهجة العراقية اقول انا ويييين وهي ويييين ؟
لكن الاصوام كثيرة جدا في المسيحية 
واعتقد الروابط التي اعطاها الاخ مولكا شاملة ووافية
الرب يبارك حياتك ويجعلك منارة للتائهين
امين


----------



## بنت النور 2 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *اختي بنت النور احب ان اوضح حاجه بسيطة *
> *من قوانين القسم ان لا يسال احد في الموضوع الواحد غير صاحب السؤال حتي لا يتحول مسار السؤال و يتعثر السائل في الفهم*
> *ارجو ان يكون السبب واضح فقط لكن طالما صاحب السؤال سمح بذلك الكل اجاب و شكرا ليكم*


مرسي ليك اوي اخي بوب وانا صحيح كنت زعلانه منك 
بس افتكر بعد كلامك الجميل انت والاستاذ احمد العلى 
ابقي صحيح بنت بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااردة لو ازعل من ناس 
جمال ومباركيين زيكم ههههههههه 
ويا سيدي خلاص ولا ماينفعش اهزر مع اخوتي 
وانا اوعدكم اني هتدخل في الاسئلة واشارك معاكم 
بس انتم بقي تكونوا مستعدين وتتمرنوا كويس
يعني تخدولكم كام لفة كدة حولين تراك المنتدي ههههههه 
علشان تجوبوني على اسئلتي 
لانها هتكون اصعي من اسئلة الثناوية العامة
ماشي عزيزي بوب جااااااااااااااااهز 
اما بالنسبة للجميلة ماجي افتكر ان الاستاذ احمد مابالغش في وصفك *بقديسة بابل* 
لاني وعلى حسب معلوماتي 
ان القديس هو اللى بيسير في طريق الرب ويحفظ وصاياه ويبشر ويمجد باسمه صح وللا ايه ؟؟؟! 
يا قديسة بابل هههههه اهو ماليش دعوي انا عجبني الاسم ده
 :ray::
الرب يباركم ويبارك عملكم وسلام ونعمة المسيح معكم دائما وفي كل حين 
امين​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 سبتمبر 2011)

انا احببت يسوع المسيح وامنت به ولكن للاسف الشديد اشعر بحزن شديد لان ظروف صعبة جدا لا استطيع الذهاب الى الكنيسة وليس عندى الكتاب المقدس ولا استطيع ان اقتنيه ولا اصوم كل ما اعمل هو انى اصلى كثيرا واتكلم مع حبيبى يسوع ان يحل لى هذه الازمة الكبيرة انا اسف لكم


----------



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (29 سبتمبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> انا احببت يسوع المسيح وامنت به ولكن للاسف الشديد اشعر بحزن شديد لان ظروف صعبة جدا لا استطيع الذهاب الى الكنيسة وليس عندى الكتاب المقدس ولا استطيع ان اقتنيه ولا اصوم كل ما اعمل هو انى اصلى كثيرا واتكلم مع حبيبى يسوع ان يحل لى هذه الازمة الكبيرة انا اسف لكم



اخي ( حبيب يسوع ) 
اخبرني ومن عرف يسوع ولم يحبه ويؤمن به وانت
جزء منه و حبيبه 
اما بخصوص ظروفك وعدم استطاعتك الذهاب الى الكنيسة 
فهذا حالنا جميعا وليس بالشيء الغريب 
ودعني اذكر لك كلمة ذكرتها في هذا المنتدي
اتمني ان تشعر بها وتتفاعل معها كما فعلت انا 
فلقد قلت انني اشعر من خلال تواجدي بالمنتدي هذا وسط اصدقائي واخوتي 
انني داخل كنيستي فاعتبر المنتدي هذا كنيستك
اما عن عدم وجود كتاب مقدس لديك 
اقول لك هناك امران 
اما ان تدخل الى قسم الكتاب المقدس وتقرأه عبر المنتدي هذا 
( وان كنت اشك ان هذا سيشعرك بكامل اللذة والارتباط بينك وبينه بعكس ما ان تمسكه بيدك وتشعر بقدوسية الروح القدس المنبعث من بين اوراقه وحروفه النورانية ) 
لذلك انصحك بالتوجه الى اي مكتبة مسيحية واحصل لك على نسخة 
اما بخصوص موضوع الصوم اقول لك انه ليس على سبيل الفرض ان تصوم ولعلك علمت ذلك من متابعتك لاجوبة الاخوة على الاسئلة 
وخاصة في الاسئلة عن الصوم 
ولكني اقول لك انه من الناحية الروحية ونقاء النفس وشفافيتها انصحك ان تتبعه 
فستجده يزيد من رواحنية صلاتك وتضرعاتك 
واعلم ان هناك ملك قريب منك وسامع الى شكواك ومناجاتك 
وثق انه يحبك اكثر من حبك الى نفسك فاتبعه
واسلك طرقه تصل الى ملكوت السماوات 
فهو الذي نداك قبل ان تنادية وذكرك قبل ان تذكره
كما انه فرح بقدومك اليه اكثر كثيرا من فرحك انت بقدومك اليه 
واخيرا اتمني لك ان تحيا حياة كلها سعادة وبركة
الرب يباركك وشكرا على مرورك 
وننتظر تساؤلاتك واستفساراتك حتي تهنئ بافضل حياة 
وذلك عندما تعلم 
_*كيف تعيش حياتك في المسيح*_ 
*امين* ​


----------



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (29 سبتمبر 2011)

_بسم الآب _
_والابن_
_والروح القدس _
_اله _
_واحــــــــد _
_امين_ 
حسنا لقد انتظرت ان يطرح احد الاخوة والاحوات سؤالا او استفسارا على ما مضي من اسئلة فلم اجد 
فاعتقد انني علي ان اطرح عليكم شيئين 
*اولهما* ان تصلوا من اجلي كي اخرج من حالتي النفسية الصعبة التي امر بها حاليا
*وثانيهما* وهو السؤال
والسؤال هو 
*ما هو التناول ؟*
*وما هي طقوسه ؟*
*وما هي اهميته لنا في *
*حياتنا في المسيح ؟*
وعذرا من المتابعيين لكوني اقحمت الموضوع في وضع خاص بي 
وشكرا احبائي 
الرب يباركم ويقدس ارواحكم من الان والى الابد
*امين* ​


----------



## بنت النور 2 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

احمد العلى قال:


> _بسم الآب _​
> 
> _والابن_
> _والروح القدس _
> ...


سلام ونعمة باسم المسيح ليكم اصدقائي 
اولا احب اعتذر من الاستاذ احمد العلى لانتظاره لنا بطرح اسئلتنا او استفساراتنا 
لاني عندي سؤال ممكن يكون اضافه لهذا الموضوع المهم جدا والرائع من وجة نظري 
لاني بجد انا استفدت منه كتير وعرفت حاجات ماكنتش اعرفها من قبل 
مع انني كنت بشوفها قدامي بس ماكنت اعرف ايه اسبابها وقواعدها الرب يباركم جميعا 
نرجع بقي لسؤالى اللى شاىفه انه كان لازم يؤخذ في الاعتبار وانتم بتجاوبوا على الاسئلة 
وهو ان الاجابات المفروض انها زي ماكانت بتعرفنا الطقوس والشعائر في المسيحية للمسيحيين عامة 
كنتم لازم من الاجوبة ديه تقولوا عن الاوقات اللى بتعفي فيها المرأة اوبتخفف عنها هذه الشعائر بحسب طبيعتها السيكولوجية 
وطبعا اخواتي من الجنس اللطيف هيفهموا قصدي
ومش هيعيبوا عليا سؤالى ده  
مع اني بعاتبهم لانهم بيحسسوني انهم بيخاطبوا الاستاذ احمد العلى اللى بشكره لانه فتح لينا الموضوع ده علشان نعرف حياتنا مع المسيح نعيشها صح ازاي 
علشان كدة انا بستأذن اخي احمد واخواتي اللى بيجاوبوا على الاسئلة انهم يضعوا في اعتبارهم ان في صبايا يتابعون هذا الموضوع
و كلمة لاخي العزيز بوب بلاش حضرتك تقولي افتحي موضوع جديد لان استفساري ده في نفس تسلسل الموضوع وماشي معاه 
وانا عارفة ان الاخت مونيكا والاخت ماجي والاخت السامرية والاخت وايت انجل 
*(واسفة ان كنت نسيت حد تاني من الجنس اللطيف)* مش هيخلفوني رأيى ده وبدل ما نكتر في المواضيع ونشتت نخلى الاعتبار ده جوه الاجوبة وللا ايه 
:smi420:
اه نسيت اقول ان اخي احمد العلى صرح لى وللسامرية بان نستفسر ونشارك بالموضوع
وانا مستنية الرد على سؤالى 
الرب يباركم ويحفظكم ​


----------



## bob (30 سبتمبر 2011)

> و كلمة لاخي العزيز بوب بلاش حضرتك تقولي افتحي موضوع جديد لان استفساري ده في نفس تسلسل الموضوع وماشي معاه


*نظرا لضيق الوقت لدي الان و ربما لي عودة غدا و لكن احب ان اوضح لكي اختي انا لم اقل لكي مطلقا افتحي موضوع جديد كان هذا الاخ مولكا و ليس انا و لكن انا احببت توضيح موقف اخي مولكا و سبب ذكره لكي بفتح موضوع جديد 
*


----------



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (30 سبتمبر 2011)

> وهو ان الاجابات المفروض انها زي ماكانت بتعرفنا الطقوس والشعائر في المسيحية للمسيحيين عامة كنتم لازم من الاجوبة ديه تقولوا عن الاوقات اللى بتعفي فيها المرأة اوبتخفف عنها هذه الشعائر بحسب طبيعتها السيكولوجية
> 
> وطبعا اخواتي من الجنس اللطيف هيفهموا قصدي​
> ومش هيعيبوا عليا سؤالى ده ​


 
في البداية سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح لكم اخوتي​ 
*اولا *اختي العزيزة بنت النور اسمحي لى بان اقدم اعتذاري على هذا السهو غير المقصود بعدم التطرق الى الموضوع 

وذلك لسببين 
*اولا* اني عندما اقترحت هذا الموضوع لم اكن اعلم ان هناك من هو من الجنس اللطيف سيتفاعل ويشارك بالاسئلة والاستفسارات
*ثانيا* انني وحتي الان اجهل وليس عيبا بان اقر بذلك ان هناك امور في تلك الطقوس 
تختلف في آداءها المرأة عن الرجل فأعذري جهلي هذا 
*ثانيا *اود ان اشكرك على اهتمامك بمتابعة هذا الموضوع والمشاركة فيه ايضا واضافتك القيمة والمفيدة تلك 
واني اذكر انني شاهدت يوما عظة _*لقداسة البابا شنودة *_على قناة ctv وهو يجاوب على سؤال أرسلته أمرأة تقريبا عن امكانية اعفاءها من الصيام لكونها حامل 
ولكن للاسف لا اتذكر الاجابة 
*والشاهد *
ان هذا السؤال قد طرح في مجمع من الرجال والنساء وعلى شاشة التليفزيون 
مما يجعل طرحك هذا ليس عيبا بل اظنه مفيدا لهذا الموضوع الذي كما قلتي وكما اري الان انه يخاطب العابرين والعابرات 
*ولا اري انه يتعارض مع تسلسل الموضوع* 
وليسمح لى اخوتي واخواتي المباركيين ان يؤجلوا الاجابة على السؤال الذي طرحته 
وان يتفضلوا مشكورين بإيضاح الاختلاف هذا فيما مر من اسئلة بشكل عام او وفق مايرونه موضوعيا ومفيدا لاختنا 
وان كنت اعلم ان هذا يشكل تعبا عليكم الا انني اثق ان يكون جزاءكم على هذا العمل كبير 
*فطوبي لمن يحمل وصايا الرب ويعلمها لابناءه* 
وصدقوني تلك بركة احسدكم عليا 
انا فعلا عاجزا على ان اجد من بين مفردات اللغة من ثناء وشكر 
ما يعبر عن شكرى وتقدير وامتناني وتبجيلي لكم جميعا 
الرب يباركم ويحرسكم من كل شر 
*امين *​


----------



## MAJI (30 سبتمبر 2011)

بنت النور 2 قال:


> اما بالنسبة للجميلة ماجي افتكر ان الاستاذ احمد مابالغش في وصفك *بقديسة بابل*
> لاني وعلى حسب معلوماتي
> ان القديس هو اللى بيسير في طريق الرب ويحفظ وصاياه ويبشر ويمجد باسمه صح وللا ايه ؟؟؟!
> يا قديسة بابل هههههه اهو ماليش دعوي انا عجبني الاسم ده
> ...


شكرا اختي العزيزة بنت النور على كلامك الجميل
الرب ينور طريقك اكثر واكثر
امين


----------



## MAJI (30 سبتمبر 2011)

بنت النور 2 قال:


> سلام ونعمة باسم المسيح ليكم اصدقائي
> 
> 
> نرجع بقي لسؤالى اللى شاىفه انه كان لازم يؤخذ في الاعتبار وانتم بتجاوبوا على الاسئلة
> ...


جواب سؤالك موجود بين اسطر ردودنا يابنت النور. 
بمعنى ان الصوم والصلاة في المسيحية هي حاجة الانسان لها وليست فرض عليه مع انه موجود ومقر كنسيا .
فالانسان امراة كانت او رجل اذا كانت صحته لاتسمح بالصوم , لايصوم .
هذا وان صومنا هو ليس انقطاع كلي عن الطعام .(فهذا مؤذي طبعا)
بل هو الغذاء النباتي فقط ,وهناك كثيرين في العالم نباتيين اصلا  .

في التناول (الذي تطرق له احمد )هناك كنائس لاتنصح بالحائض بالتقرب اليه .لكن بعض الكنائس تراجعت عن هذا المبدأ لان الامر طبيعي وليس للفتاة والمرأة دخل فيه فسمحت بتناول القربان .
هذا مالدي عسى ان يفيدك بنت النور
الرب معك


----------



## بنت النور 2 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *نظرا لضيق الوقت لدي الان و ربما لي عودة غدا و لكن احب ان اوضح لكي اختي انا لم اقل لكي مطلقا افتحي موضوع جديد كان هذا الاخ مولكا و ليس انا و لكن انا احببت توضيح موقف اخي مولكا و سبب ذكره لكي بفتح موضوع جديد *


اسف اخي العزيز بوب على هذا السهو غير المقصود 
وعلى كل حال لم اكن اقصد الشخص وانما قصدت الرد وماتزعلش من اختك 
وعلى العموم انا هصلي علشان ربنا يوسع لك في وقتك علشان نستفيد منك 
وبعتذر كمان مقدما لاخي مولكا ان كان هيزعل مني ​


----------



## بنت النور 2 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

> في التناول (الذي تطرق له احمد )هناك كنائس لاتنصح بالحائض بالتقرب اليه .لكن بعض الكنائس تراجعت عن هذا المبدأ لان الامر طبيعي وليس للفتاة والمرأة دخل فيه فسمحت بتناول القربان


شكرا على استجابتك السريعة اختي الحبيبة ماجي 
ولو اني مش حبه امووت الا في المسيح كنت امووووووووووووووووت فيكي انتي يا عسله يا *( قديسة بابل ) *
لكن كما يقولون مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا
فماتزعليش انتي برضو حبيبتي جدا جدا جدا 
انا فاهمة طبعا فلسفة الصلاة والصوم في المسيحية 
بس انتي تقوليين ان هناك بعض الكنائس تراجعت عن هذا المبدأ وسمحت لنا بتناول القربان 
انا لا اعرف هذه الكنائس تتبع اي طائفة فانا اعتقد انني اتبع الطائفة الارثوزكسية التي يرأسها 
*البابا شنودة *
فهل ما تقصدينه ببعض الكنائس هي الكنائس الارثوذكسية وبعض منها ..؟!!!
ام انكي تقصدين ببعض الكنائس بعض الطوائف
ارجو الايضاح ...؟!!!
كما اريد ان اعرف هل الاعفاء في هذه الاوقات يقتصر فقط على تناول القربان ام غير ذلك....؟
وبجد انا اسفة بس حاسة انه حصل لي لبس فهم وتلخبط 
واكيد ان ده غباء وتقصير من عندي ههههههههههه لانك حبيبتي ردودك سهلة وسلسة فاعذري
غبااااااااااااااااائي 
*ملحوظة موجه لاخواتي الرجال المشتركيين معنا*
*انهم ما يفسروش غبااااااااائي على انه وقاحة في السؤال*
وسلام وبركة ونعمة المسيح معكم من الان والى الابد 
*امين *​


----------



## MAJI (30 سبتمبر 2011)

اختي العزيزة بنت النور لك الحق في السؤال ولاتصفينه بالغباء او الوقاحة . فنحن لسنا من اتباع (لاتسألوا عن اشياء ان تبدى لكم تسئكم) .
كذلك نعلم ان الاسلام ميّز بين المرأة والرجل في الصوم والصلاة . فنتوقع هذا السؤال.
وانا قصدت هنا في العراق كان الاباء ينصحون بعدم تناول الحائض القربان لكنهم ولاسباب كثيرة سمحوا به . خاصة وان التناول (وهذا جزء من الجواب للاخ احمد) التناول هو تجديد لقبول فداء المسيح لنا وحمله لخطايانا .وهو اوصانا بعمل هذا احياءا لعمله الخلاصي . 
والخلاصة ان ضوابط الصوم  وكل الطقوس يضعها اباء الكنائس في كل مكان .
شكرا للسؤال
والرب معك


----------



## bob (1 أكتوبر 2011)

بنت النور 2 قال:


> اسف اخي العزيز بوب على هذا السهو غير المقصود
> وعلى كل حال لم اكن اقصد الشخص وانما قصدت الرد وماتزعلش من اختك
> وعلى العموم انا هصلي علشان ربنا يوسع لك في وقتك علشان نستفيد منك
> وبعتذر كمان مقدما لاخي مولكا ان كان هيزعل مني ​


*لا يا اختي مفيش حاجه
وجدت هذا الموضوع بالصدفة ربما يفيد كل المسيحيين الجدد*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=185575


----------

